# Anyone ever read this book.....?



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Standard Poodle Savvy 
By Edwina Platt

Saw this on the net and was wondering if anyone has ever heard of it or read the book and was it worth the purchase?


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

BigDog said:


> Standard Poodle Savvy
> By Edwina Platt
> 
> Saw this on the net and was wondering if anyone has ever heard of it or read the book and was it worth the purchase?


Nope, I have never heard of it. But it would be a good idea to see if you find it on amazon.com and read the reveiws people have to say about it.
I bought a book on amazon.com afew weeks back and I recommend it. It's called " Poodles:A complete owner's manual"...It has a lot of poodle pictures, and it's a good book. You can view a preview of the table of contents on amazon, they let you do that.. It's packed with information about poodle's medical care, grooming, nutrition, understanding the poodle, to caring for your poodle and bringing it home. It's really good. It only cost me about $8 on amazon. Here's the link:Amazon.com: Poodles (Complete Pet Owner's Manual) (9780764136665): Joe Stahlkuppe: Books


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

I did check amazon and another book site and it couldn't be found.
That's the reason I was asking here,I have a feeling it might be a scam but not sure.
Thought if someone here had read it then I would know for sure =)


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

BigDog said:


> I did check amazon and another book site and it couldn't be found.
> That's the reason I was asking here,I have a feeling it might be a scam but not sure.
> Thought if someone here had read it then I would know for sure =)


Wow, if the book couldn't be found anywhere, then it most likely is a scam. I would recommend you getting WOT, it's a safe browsing tool to keep yourself safe from fraud sites and only click on the real one's... Just google it  Good luck with the book...


----------

